# Link Belt vs V belt



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with Link Belt on there band saw?
Can this product be used on the Delta 28-276, the motor hangs down to apply tention to the belt as opposed to fix position like a drill press?
They say it will increase power and reduce vibration big time, sweet.
Now my saw is already very smooth, but if it can get even better I'll take it.
I just can't help myself, I love tinkering with things and I read to much.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The link belts work great. Here is a 5' one for $25...

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is one of the easiest upgrades you can do Rob. Go for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rob

I like them , I have put them on just about all the machines I have,they do run quite I not to sure about power,it's hard to tell 
I will say the red ones are a bit more mass than the green ones..
=====



RobW said:


> Has anyone had experience with Link Belt on there band saw?
> Can this product be used on the Delta 28-276, the motor hangs down to apply tention to the belt as opposed to fix position like a drill press?
> They say it will increase power and reduce vibration big time, sweet.
> Now my saw is already very smooth, but if it can get even better I'll take it.
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Ridgid TS3650 and was going to use one on it but seems it doesn't use a "V" belt but a flat belt (ribbed would be better). I do plan to get one for the joiner some time.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have the link belt on my bandsaw. There is a slight wobble in the driver pully but with the link belt there is no vibration or noise. I recommend it!


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow Thanks for the response! I just didn't know if it would work for my band saw.
Now I have found out you just don't buy a band saw, you got to put pants on it as well.
I could spend this and next years buget on this one tool.
I'll be back
Rob


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

It is also recomended to use machined pulleys instead of cast ones.
This will alsoo help with any vibration problems.

Ray H


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Ray
Rob


----------

